# Big bully. :(



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

So I got a young gold gourami today and have since discovered that he/it is a HUGE bully. All it does is chase my other fish around... including a kissing gourami over twice it's size! It is clearly stressing out my other fish. Any suggestions on what to do? I'm kinda annoyed that of all my semi-aggressive fish, he's the only one displaying aggression (I wish they'd all just get along haha).


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I had 3 that killed my big black tetras that were twice their size. They are in my pond now hehe.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Just get rid of it, it has issues lol. They will kill everything.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

No mention as how big your tank is and what you have completely stocked with, the fish my not have enough room to in the tank for the fish, so he's tring to make his own room. Here is some back round info on Gold Gourami's. 

Gold Gourami
First described by Pallas in 1777, the Gold Gouramis is a color morph of the wild type Trichogaster trichopterus developed by fish farms. One of the hardiest fish, the Gold Gouramis has a basic golden body color, with or without black blotches and short striping along the dorsal ridge. Growing to about 4 inches in length, males have very sharply pointed dorsal fins, while the females have a fan shaped dorsal fin. It is best to keep this species as a pair, or harem style (one male with several females.) The Gold Gouramis will prefer an aquarium with some cover, live plants, fake plants or driftwood, where it may spend most of its time hovering in one place. They will eat most prepared foods, be sure to include a vegetable based food in its diet. As can all labyrinth fish, the Gouramis can go to the surface and breathe directly from the atmosphere, though this is rarely required in a home aquarium. The mode of reproduction is via bubble nest building. The spawning pair should be isolated in a shallow tank with loose plant material. Once the spawning is complete, the female should be removed, as the male will become belligerent. The fry will hatch out in 3-5 days and require freshly hatched brine shrimp or micro-worms or even a boiled egg yolk mashed through a fine cloth. At this point the male should be removed from the breeding tank and the water changed daily for the first 2 weeks or so. It is best to keep a glass top on the breeding tank to keep the atmosphere above the water as humid as possible. This is important to help the fry when they approach the surface to gulp in some air to fill their swimbladder


Gold Gourami (Pallas, 1777)

Scientific Name Trichogaster trichopterus 
Diet Omnivore 
Alt. Common Name Gold Gouramis 
Family Belontiidae 
Origin S.E. Asia 
Aquarist Level Beginner through Advanced 
Community Aquarium Safe Yes

Coloration color morph of the blue gouramis, golden body and fins, pearl pattern in fins 
Disposition Peaceful 
Hardiness Hardy 
Same Species Compatibility pairs or harem 
Inter-Species Compatibility med-lg community fish 
Captive Size 4" 
Minimum Recommended Aquarium Size 20 Gallon 
Sexual Dimorphism males have a pointed dorsal fin


----------



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

It is a 55 gallon aquarium. Right now I have 6 dime-sized angel fish, 2 gold gouramis, 2 kissing gouramis, 2 red-tailed sharks, 1 dragon bichir, and 3 algae eaters. They are all young and the largest one is a 3 inch kissing gourami. When they get bigger, they will go to one of my aunt's tanks, as the smallest one she has right now is 100 gallons.

I think my gold gourami was just stressed out from being introduced to a new environment. They all seem to be getting along for the most part now.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Could it be you have to males...... they will poster for control of the tank, they will fight.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Rearrange the decorations sometimes helps but if hes a bully he will be a bully. 
And that method is usually for new fish being bullied by the old fish.. 
Cant change their genetic predisposition...


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

are there any nice gouramis that are ok in a cichlid tank?! my biggest cichlid are a venustus and a mayan cichlid (both 5 in.)


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Danny my Venustus is now about 4 1/2 inches btw.


----------

